# unlocking an iphone to work with 711 speak out or Petro Mobility?



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

is it possible? I did a little research on the net and i saw some people mention they would try it, but i couldn't find any confirmed success stories


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

maybe this should have been posted in the iphone forum...can someone move it?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

From the looks of it, both of those providers resell Roger's GSM network. Thus, any unlocked phone should do just fine, including an iPhone.


----------



## JAGflyer (Jan 10, 2005)

Perhaps it's time for a REAL cell phone provider?


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

JAGflyer said:


> Perhaps it's time for a REAL cell phone provider?


WTF? Are you saying that Speakout sucks? Have you ever actually used it? That is the service I use for one of my numbers and it performs just as good as Rogers, and much cheaper at that.

Back on topic, that will work just fine. If the phone is unlocked, logically it should work with any GSM provider.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I understand it SHOULD work. It'd just be nice to hear from someone who has actually DONE it with either of those networks.

Both those providers claim that their service will ONLY work with their phones (although i don't know how valid that is)


----------



## hhk (May 31, 2006)

Did you get this to work? Thinking about picking up an iPhone this week and want to activate on Speakout. Love Speakout, BTW. I was a Rogers customer for 2 years, then a Bell Mobility customer for 10 years. Switching to PAYGO is the smartest thing I've done as a medium level phone user.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

I personally haven't done it, but from what i understand it's the same as Rogers or Fido and will work.


----------



## gadgetguy (Sep 27, 2007)

I use my SpeakOut SIM in a Rogers locked phone and it works perfectly. If the iPhone works with Rogers, it will work with SpeakOut.


----------



## DocShadow (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes the Petro Canada SIM works in my iPhone. You won't have some of the 'special features' that you would with the PC phone but everything works as it should.

I have also used a Fido pay-as-you-go SIM card in my phone.

Doc


----------

